# Does my posting look weird?



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

It looks like you're trying too hard. Just relax and let the horse push you up. The horse should cause your posting.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Let the horse move you, the motion shouldn't be half that big. Think of rolling your weight from your back onto your pelvis


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Like the others said, youre making a concious effort to stand in your stirrups rather than let the horse push you up and just follow his motion.

Try relaxing your thighs and hips and just follow the motion of the horse with you leg. It also looks like you may be pinching with your knee. 

Lunge lessons can be beneficial for all riders. It lets you focus on a problem area in your position without having to worry about controlling your horse. Doing one may help you get the motion of it. It seems like you may be balancing off your hands and some exercises to fix that could really help you I think. 

Good luck! Cute horse by the way.


----------



## LiveLaughLope (Sep 15, 2010)

Posting should be more of a side to side motion, not exactly an up and down. Try building up that muscle and posting with your legs, relying less on stirrups and hands. You are definately getting there! Have fun, beautiful horse


----------



## LiveLaughLope (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, and I find that mastering the sitting trot and then starting to work on the posting trot is beneficial, as it builds up those muscles and lets you feel the movement of the horse


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

You are going a little to high out of the saddle. You should only be coming an inch out of the saddle with every post. Try lengthening your stirrups to help with getting your post lower.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

or better yet, try posting without stirrups at all!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Seeing your own faults yourself is huge, and you call them all here yourself. It is much easier to fix something you already understand that something you think 'huh' to. 

You are correct in your own evaluation, you are posting too high. I used to do this and it helped me to make my stirrups too long for a few sessions, and concentrate on just moving myself over the pommel. With muscle memory being a strange thing, I learnt pretty fast. 

Sitting trot without stirrups is also a great thing, automatically you should feel your leg drop. So this only changes with stirrups because your head changes. Do a lot of without stirrup work and be aware of the changes. 

But I would like to give you respect for seeing your errors, we all have them no matter what level we are at, very few admit to them!


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone. I had a lesson today and I feel like I did SO much better. Couldn't get a video because my mom ran some errands (sp?) while I was riding but I feel like I didn't go as far up in the saddle as before and I kept my hands on the same length of reins without switching them all the time! It was a great lesson, thank you so much 

Also, she had me do a sitting trot and his trot is quite bumpy. It wasn't too comfortable! But definatley tougher to stay on! We also rode for a little while without stirrups. I am wondering, when you post with no stirrups, what do you use to help yourself lift? Do I press my knees against the saddle and use my legs to keep me there while I post?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That's great! Glad we could help


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

You shouldn't be pushing yourself up from the stirrups anyway. This is why no-stirrup work is highly beneficial. I find that when I post, it's more using your knees and muscles in your thighs than anything. However, you don't really need to do a lot of "pushing" yourself up. Just let the movement of the horse "bounce" you up slightly, and then fall gently back into the saddle. I agree with the comment about mastering the sitting trot. My trainer made me practice my sitting trot to the point of absolute perfection before learning to post. You said that when you tried sitting the trot, it felt very bumpy. Although some horses have a bumpier trot than others (my mare, for example), you have to let yourself relax and sink into the saddle. Glue your bum to that seat and just let your body move with the horse. Once you really get down the motion of your horse, I guarantee it will make posting a million times easier.


----------



## Uma (Aug 26, 2010)

I sympathize with you because my thoroughbred has an incredibly uncomfortable trot. 
I agree with others that you are trying to hard to post. Is the horse you are riding hard to keep moving. That could make it hard to post too as you are trying to make your post move him forward.

Really focus on wrapping your legs around him. Think up and out. Bring your hips forward as you post up. Use his motion to lift you up out of the saddle. A really good way (as well as an uncomfortable on rough trots but beneficial) way to do this is drop your stirrups and continue posting. This is so helpful because 1. You can no longer use your stirrups, 2. You can't get as high, 3. It builds the necessary muscles and 4. It is so uncomfortable to try to do it without the help of your horses movement so you get used letting your horses movement lift you up and out rather than you trying to post for your horse.

Hope this helps and keep up the good work!


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Uma said:


> I sympathize with you because my thoroughbred has an incredibly uncomfortable trot.
> I agree with others that you are trying to hard to post. Is the horse you are riding hard to keep moving. That could make it hard to post too as you are trying to make your post move him forward.
> 
> Really focus on wrapping your legs around him. Think up and out. Bring your hips forward as you post up. Use his motion to lift you up out of the saddle. A really good way (as well as an uncomfortable on rough trots but beneficial) way to do this is drop your stirrups and continue posting. This is so helpful because 1. You can no longer use your stirrups, 2. You can't get as high, 3. It builds the necessary muscles and 4. It is so uncomfortable to try to do it without the help of your horses movement so you get used letting your horses movement lift you up and out rather than you trying to post for your horse.
> ...


 
Thank you! I had another lesson today. I tried that and fell off! I can't figure out how to ride him with no stirrups! I guess I just don't have the balance?


----------



## Uma (Aug 26, 2010)

xxEmilyxx said:


> Thank you! I had another lesson today. I tried that and fell off! I can't figure out how to ride him with no stirrups! I guess I just don't have the balance?


Yes! Balance is key. It'll just take practice. At first work a lot without stirrups at walk in different positions including two point. This will help you build some of the muscle that is required for balance.

When you start trotting, due it in short bursts for a while. Trot down the long side of the arena without stirrups and then make a transition down to walk. Walk the short side and then pick up trot down the long side again. This will give you a chance to readjust if you start to lose your balance. As you get better you can go longer periods of time.

Also make sure that when you are trotting that you keep your shoulders back and you sit up straight. If you start tipping or gripping with your knees it will become increasingly harder to post or ride your horses rough trot. Really focus on correct position with even distribution between your inner thigh and inner calf with your weight in you heel.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Emily,

As you know, falling off is just part of the game. Dont' worry, it means you were pushing your limits.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Watching your video again and something I did not mention is that you are using you hands to post, you lift, so do your hands, you sit they lower.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

You know.I ride a dutch warmblood and she is very "loud". I am trying to get use to her and I know I lift myself up out of the seat.It's really hard for me to ride her but I can post fine on my horse.I sometimes catch myself lifting myself. It takes practice!The horse should bump you up.Follow the beat. Rhytm beads also might help you with the rhytm of the horse as long as the horse isn't spooky with them. You can listen when they change gaits.I don't know if people will disagree with me. I have only been riding for a year and still have a lot of learning to do.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

xxEmilyxx said:


> Thank you! I had another lesson today. I tried that and fell off! I can't figure out how to ride him with no stirrups! I guess I just don't have the balance?


 
can you be lunged by your trainer while riding? It helps! I was scared to try it but i had to balance. Breathe! and focus but don't focus to the point that you are concentrating on just posting.If you need a break do a sit trot..feel his rhythm. Also ask your trainer to have you ride with no reins and no stirrups.Use your stomach muscle and roll back your shoulders back as if a close pin is keeping your shoulder blades back and elbows bent but without reins,hands out in front of you as if you were to pick up the horses ears and out to the side as if you were flying.Toe touches help too while riding. Trust me it helps a ton!


----------



## GeenasGQ (Dec 22, 2010)

I used to do the exact same thing that you do. and I have a crazy bouncy horse, as well. 

What I was told was to think of posting as the horse bounces you up, and you use your leg muscles to slowly put yourself back into the saddle so you don't hit hard. So try focusing on going down gently rather than pushing yourself up. It's also easier if your leg is just slightly farther underneath you. Try standing up in your stirrups, not holding onto anything, until you feel balanced, and let yourself sit down without moving your legs at all. This is where your legs should be because it keeps you in balance atop the horse. 

I think everyone has really good tips about riding without stirrups and working on the sitting trot more. Everything having to do with the trot ties in together somewhere. It's just lots of muscle and hard work. Also, the lunge line lessons are a fantastic way to learn things if your horse knows how to lunge. my new trainer doesn't do them, but my old trainer did and I used to be terrified of them but now I miss them and wish I could do them because it helps SO much with your position and everything because you don't have to worry about the horse.

Also, if you can, It might be a good idea for you to ride a different horse to just get the feel of posting on a horse with a not-so-bouncy trot so that when you go back to your horse, you can feel confident that you know how to do it correctly, you just have to figure it out with that specific horse.


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

My trainer doesn't do lunge line lessons, but I do think it would be of help a lot, as he also has a terrible problem of dodging into the middle of the arena. I've only cantered him once or twice so far because we'll be cantering along and suddenly he just jerks into the middle. Not that I can't correct him, but when I turn him he continues to find a way to trot sideways!


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Here's a video from my lesson today. I think i've improved a little  

What are your opinions?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It still seems forced, but I think it might be your position rather than your posting. 

Your elbows seem fairly stiff, and don't give. You need to give slightly at the elbow, letting your hands stay where they are. So your elbow should open a fraction when you rise, and close that fraction back up when you sit. At the moment, your whole arm is moving up and down, which is exaggerating the movement of your posting and making it seem too much.

Once your hands are quiet, then your posting will look a lot better


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

thankks  and my arms actually were stiff...I was at a party the night before. we went rollerblading and my friend was really bad at it so she held onto my arms and I pulled her around the whole night. They STILL hurt


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I think what would work well for you is a bucking strap. It's called other things too, but basically it's a little strap that attaches to the rings in the front of the saddle. If you hold that strap in addition to the reins, it helps keep you in place when doing no stirrup work and also keeps your reins quiet.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi Emily,

thanks for posting another video. I think your are posting in a less forced manor. 
May I ask how tall are you? That saddle looks almost too small for you. When I saw you posting from the rear in the video, you were coming right down almost onto the cantle. You should be touching down lightly right in the middle of the saddle, just touchind down and back up again. I can't see real well in the video but I wonder if the saddle is too small for you.
To be honest, I wouldn't call that horse's trot all that rough. In fact, because he is offering you so little impulsion, you have nothing to post off of. One needs some energy to be able to post off of. At that speed I might just sit the trot. I think some work sitting would be good for you. And if you could ride in a very controlled environment bareback it would help your balance. I can see a lot of wobbling going on and if you watch the video again and focus solely on your hands, you will see them go up and down as you post up and down,. They should stay in the exact same place relative to the horse, no matter whether you are up or down. It take time to be able to do this and you are making progress.
If you were my student, I would have you in a round pen and on a lungline. But you are doing the best that you can and we appreciate that. So, next time try to get a little more energy out of the horse and you will actually find posting to be easier. Good luck.


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Hi Emily,
> 
> thanks for posting another video. I think your are posting in a less forced manor.
> May I ask how tall are you? That saddle looks almost too small for you. When I saw you posting from the rear in the video, you were coming right down almost onto the cantle. You should be touching down lightly right in the middle of the saddle, just touchind down and back up again. I can't see real well in the video but I wonder if the saddle is too small for you.
> ...


Thanks for the help. And yes, the saddle probably is too small. Its not mine. It belongs to another student at the barn. They are moving me onto a different horse next week. A tennessee walker, though he's not gaited. But he's very fast. His walk is like the speed of Casper's trot! haha. I'll ask my mom to take some more videos next week. And also, ignore her talking in the background! sorry about that! 

I reaalllyy really want to ride bareback, but I'm afraid that she'll say no. Because we would be taking up a whole lesson and...I don't know. But we found 2 horses for free lease, we are going to see them Wednesday I think. She just wants someone to work them. So if we like them, I could ride bareback on them


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That's great. You ll have fun getting used to the TW horse. don't let it phase you when he first moves out briskly.


----------



## IHeartTommy (Dec 10, 2010)

When you are posting bend your elbows. by doing this you wont interferer with his motion and you'll stay out of his mouth and he'll be happier.


----------



## IHeartTommy (Dec 10, 2010)

Bending i mean open and close. going with his motion,


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

As a few other people said your hands move too much. Make sure your elbows bend slightly when you post. Also, it looks like you elbows may be sticking out a bit. Try to keep them closer to your body. The posting does look a bit forced but as someone else said it's probably because the horse trots very slowly. It seems almost collected. 
I found a way to see how you look while riding is to watch your shadow. I haven't taken lessons in years so I watch how I move in my shadow to help. I was doing the same thing with my hands and it has really helped me correct this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jdanny21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Looks to me like you are getting a little left behind due to your lower leg being to forward. Try pulling your lower leg under you a little more. You can check your point of balance by two pointing if you are falling back pull your leg back if you are falling forward your leg needs to come forward etc. Being in balance should feel as though your legs grew long to the ground and you are standing there over your horse. Your horse looks like a very nice horse. Great job!


----------



## Silverada (Oct 6, 2010)

ilovesonya said:


> or better yet, try posting without stirrups at all!


that's the best you can do - in my opinion.

With no supportive aids (stirrups) your body will move supported by your horse's rythm, lifting you up and taking you down. PLUS you ll strengthen your legs a lot.

Try after doing warming to ride without stirrups on sitting and rising trot and then try rising trot with stirrups.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

You've def progressed from the first vid. I'm going to agree with the other poster that the current horse's lack of impulsion may be making this more difficult. A slow jog is nice when you're just getting the feel of the trot, but it's hard to post to. Surviving without stirrups is not only about leg strength but your core. You need to be able to move your stomach and hips with the movement. The best way it was ever described to me is imagine you stomach/butt melting like chocolate does in the sun. Let it soften and absorb the shock. As you feel the bounce rotate your pelvis forward and up with the corresponding shoulder. You still want that soft feeling but "bouncing" in rhythm with the horses hind quarters.

When your arms get locked, roll your shoulders/ arms. This lesson horse looks reasonable enough that you should be able to rest on the neck with one hand if you have to for balance while you loosen up. Does you trainer have you do any centering stretches before you get moving? I find they really help me if I'm tight.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

your to exaggerated !! relax and go slower!


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

I didn't read everyone's responses, so someone may have already said it, but the first thing I notice is that you are much to upright with your upper body. Your spine angle should match your calf angle. (/ like the slash, if that makes any sense lol) You look like you are hip thrusting hehe ^^. But it is understandable if you have just gotten back into riding, practice makes perfect! good luck! 

Edit: I just saw the second video you posted, you seem much more controlled and quieter in this one. That very good  You are still sitting too far on your tail bone. You should try pivoting your pelvis forward more, (think of like how you stick your but out) that will help with your spine angle as well. The saddle might be too small, but you also make it look smaller by the way you are sitting on it, so trying the above might help that as well. Ask your trainer about it if you are confused


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes thanks everyone  I rode Coal on Saturday. It was the best lesson I've had yet! I barely had to lift out of the saddle, and I didn't get tired at all. He has a very fast trot as well as walk. And it helped a lot that he turns like as soon as you touch the bit so it wasn't a struggle to turn and then switching diagonals and that whole mess...I think I'm riding him from now on so I'm excited about lessons now and not dreading it! The only downside is that he is gaited as it turns out (but he does havea trot too), and he doesn't jump very well. But thats okay, maybe once I master this posting thing I can go back to Casper 

Also, I did get a video. Except its only like 5 seconds because my dad couldn't figure out how to work the camera...so I don't know if I should even bother putting it up.


----------



## Kennedy (Jan 4, 2011)

You are posting a tad too high out of the saddle. Your leg position, being so far in front of you, has also pushed your seat far back. Keep your left slightly behind the girth and you will find it easier to post in the front of the saddle. Also, it looks as if you are using the reins and the horses mouth for balance; if you have trouble balancing grab a bit of mane or the pommel of your saddle.


----------

